# Win08r2 X64 w/ Two Networks



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

I am running a VMWare image for study purposes and have Windows Server 2008 R2 x64 installed. I have added two network adapters to the image and am having issues.

First, my home linksys router is configured to deploy 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.199.

Second, my VMWare image first NIC adapter is configured as 192.168.1.4 with the gateway 192.168.1.1

Third, my VMWare image second NIC adapter is configured as 192.168.2.1 with gateway 192.168.1.1

Now, the VMWare image is NIC cards are bridged with my macbook pro's network. The NIC card # 1 has internet but from time to time in disconnects and gives me the message "no internet connection".

Lastly, I thought Adapter #1 and #2 are configured correctly and that since it is on the same server that they can connect between each other. I guess I was wrong.

Can anyone else help me out to figure a solution out?

Thank you,
Synt4x

PS: My goal is to have DHCP enabled and to deploy IP addresses on 192.168.2.0 network. I want to keep my lab on 192.168.2.0 and my home network on 192.168.1.1.


----------



## grondie (Jan 30, 2003)

First, remove the gateway from the second NIC on the VM machine, if its a standard class C, it's not on the same subnet and will not work. You can leave it without a gateway so it can communicate with the Lab machines.

Second, in order for your 192.168.2.0 network to work, you'll either need another router or configure one of your machines to act as such. ie: any machine on the 192.168.2.0/24 network will need a gateway on the same subnet (192.168.2.x)

Good Luck.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought I remembered working with a trainsignal video for 2003 that I setup 2 NIC cards with different networks. Pretty much the same senerio I am doing now. It worked perfectly fine, but now I can't seem to figure it out.


----------

